# MODEM is not detecting in my usb 3.0 ports



## shivampardeshi (Mar 20, 2013)

i am using *BSNL EVDO CARD(BSNL Prithvi)*,it is not detecting only in my *DELL inspiron n4110 *model in* USB 3.0 port*.when i plug my modem it install its software and then initializing the modem but after some time it says "*Device not detected *".But when i am using it on the others lappy usb3.0 ports it is easily get detect and connected.And my modem is usb3.0 compatible device.
i call to customer care service they sent a technician which replace the hardware but it is still remain same problem

I have tried this as they told me

1st-i updated BIOS,chip-set software and usb3.0 host controller from their site.

2nd -re-install the windows and  zero formatted to lappy and install all the updated drivers.

3rd- re-install the modem driver and also tried to scan hardware changes through device manager.


but none of these work...
 but when i plug my modem in usb3.0 port and i goes to device manager through Computer management<Device manager
 then it shows a yellow color exclamation mark the screen shot is given below

"*This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)

If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system.*"i have added a screen shot 

*device manager*



*Port Properties*

*Port settings*


i don't no why it is showing this problem.please tell me if there is any solution for this issue...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

most likely that usb 3 port is sharing some resources & is unable to provide enough power to your 3g modem which again requires more than average power like required by pen drives.


----------



## shivampardeshi (Mar 20, 2013)

sorry i forgot to mention,i am using *2g modem*.i want to know there is any way to enable that port for modem. genuinely,i don't know much about computer and its working procedure...technician told me this is *windows problem*.


----------



## shivampardeshi (Mar 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> most likely that usb 3 port is sharing some resources & is unable to provide enough power to your 3g modem which again requires more than average power like required by pen drives.



sorry,i forgot to mention,i am using 2g modem.And one more thing technician told me that it is windows problem.Is there any solution for usb 3.o port to manage its resource using settings.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

doesn't matter whether modem is 2g or 3g as any such device needs more power than a typical pen drive.you can try disabling other usb ports to see if it works.if it still doesn't then you are out of luck as it is neither yours nor windows fault but of the laptop internal design of sharing resources.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2013)

What OS do you have? This is common problem in Windows 8.


----------



## shivampardeshi (Mar 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> doesn't matter whether modem is 2g or 3g as any such device needs more power than a typical pen drive.you can try disabling other usb ports to see if it works.if it still doesn't then you are out of luck as it is neither yours nor windows fault but of the laptop internal design of sharing resources.



i have tried this but it is still same,so is there any hardware problem(motherboard) because before this modem i was using micromax modem which is working in all ports and one more thing i have connected another BSNL EVDO CARD (my friend card) but the problem is same...
 i mean to say,is every modem (brand) require different power,if its so may i should to buy new modem(micromax) or just call to customer care service to check the lappy hardwares....my lappy is in warrenty period i wanted to resolve this issue within my warrenty period if it is some internal hardware related problem...


----------



## shivampardeshi (Mar 21, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> What OS do you have? This is common problem in Windows 8.



i am using Windows 7 home basic 64 bit come with lappy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 21, 2013)

if other modems are working fine & only bsnl EVDO modems are not then this is not something which can be the basis of a warranty claim in my opinion.you can try bsnl EVDO modem on another same model laptop & if it fails there too then it is definitely a laptop issue for which you can't do anything otherwise there is problem with your laptop only.


----------



## shivampardeshi (Mar 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if other modems are working fine & only bsnl EVDO modems are not then this is not something which can be the basis of a warranty claim in my opinion.you can try bsnl EVDO modem on another same model laptop & if it fails there too then it is definitely a laptop issue for which you can't do anything otherwise there is problem with your laptop only.



Thanx Buddy.............


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2013)

Are the USB drivers installed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 21, 2013)

asingh said:


> Are the USB drivers installed.


op in 1st post mentioned he has already tried all that.he is getting error message "device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)".

@shivampardeshi,try this:
Device Status: This device cannot find enough free resources that - Microsoft Community


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2013)

^^
I read the OP. Thanks. But it was still not apparent if the drivers were properly installed, or it was a dock issue.


----------

